# New Administrator Announced



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 23, 2002)

Cthulhu has accepted my offer to assist in the administration of MartialTalk.  He's been an important part of MartialTalk since the beginning, and his research into the arts has helped find answers to many questions here.  



:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2002)

Congratulations, Cthulhu!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 23, 2002)

Great choice.   Congratulations Cthulhu  

                                    :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks, everyone!

I'll try to...

The power!  The awesome, phenomenal power!!!

*ahem*



Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2002)

We _are_ going to abuse this authority by changing *Renegade*'s username to *ShirleyTemple*, right?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't make me take an other rib!


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *We are going to abuse this authority by changing Renegade's username to ShirleyTemple, right? *



I thought it was *Punky Brewster*?



Cthulhu


----------



## Kirk (Aug 23, 2002)

ROFL!  Congrats, dude!


----------

